# attesting work 'certificates'



## M123

Hi

Hope you're all well.

Just wondering if anyone has any info regarding attestation of work certificates as a relative of mine in the UK needs to get this done for applications here.

I presume a work certificate is simply a reference letter, but is there an easy way to do this?

I can't imagine the logistics of tracking a previous employer and trying to get a notary to witness them sign, especially if it's a centralised head office somewhere that will issue the reference.

Just wondering if anyone knows if there is a way to do this via giving the job reference to a lawyer or something and getting it attested somehow.

Any responses appreciated!


----------



## nikkisizer

Hi M123,

I am assuming you are referring to degree certificates etc. that need to be attested....

If so check out this website which you may find of use:

British Council - Middle East - Attestation services in UAE


----------



## divngator

I was looking online earlier and just happened to see that the Embassy has a link to get that done. I'm having something notarized there myself.


----------



## M123

Hi Thanks for the responses. I really appreciate it.

I'm referring specifically to work experience 'certificates' which in the UK would normally be references. (i.e. confirmations from previous employers about time of service).

Things like Marriage or educational certificates are fine as per the processes described. I was wondering if anyone has had to do this.

To attest a work experience letter from my mind would potentially require the person signing it to be witnessed by a notary public, which in itself will be an incredible hassle to organise.

Just hoping there is something I've missed, or perhaps an agency or someone that can do this?

Many thanks


----------



## Renoir21

Hello M123,

I've also go provide a Work Certificate for my visa application in Dubai. Can you let me know how you got on with yours and just what was involved?


----------



## rsinner

Providing a "work certificate" (or whatever term is used for it) is standard for anywhere in the world. Never had to get mine attested. And I have had visas issued by 3 companies in UAE


----------



## M123

Renoir21 said:


> Hello M123,
> 
> I've also go provide a Work Certificate for my visa application in Dubai. Can you let me know how you got on with yours and just what was involved?


To get it attested would need first to have the signatory sign the reference in the presence of a notary public in the UK. They will just sort this out when they are next in the UK. As the one I described is to do with the Government process (with the MOH) it's tough to explain to them that a 'work certificate' is not a standard procedure in the UK, if your employer is more flexible you may get some better luck especially if non-government. sometimes you can get away with a reference but if they ask for it to be attested then you need to get the referee to go to a notary or have them visit the referee whilst signing. (you can then get it attested as per the normal procedure as you would a degree or something)



rsinner said:


> Providing a "work certificate" (or whatever term is used for it) is standard for anywhere in the world. Never had to get mine attested. And I have had visas issued by 3 companies in UAE


I believe it is standard terminology for India (as many of my Indian employees call it that) and perhaps is something common there. It's certainly not a standard for anywhere in the world. In the UK they usually ask for 'references' and these references are normally checked via the HR dept. who can and usually will contact the referees to determine authenticity. Even back in the UK when I worked I'd had some overseas experience, and the organisation had contacted the referee overseas.

You also likely never had to get yours attested because it wasn't requested. If the potential employer requests it then it's different. Also as it is essentially a signed letter, that reference can't be attested very easily without the signatory jumping through the hoops described above.

I hope this clarifies it for you because what you are describing isn't compatible with what I had asked previously.


----------

